# Smoking my 1st pipe!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

And I dont know what the H3LL im doing:r IHT, Eternal Rider, ShawnP & the crew would be mad at me if they could see me right now:r the funny part is it taste good but it wont say lit.:sb It lasted around 15mins off and on. This is alot of work, but again it taste good:dr

I took the tabacco out of the bag(like tree branches) stuffed the pipe to the top(w/o pushing to hard) and lit it up. LOL is it more I should be doing? 

I think im having fun F***ing up LOL


----------



## SLP (Sep 21, 2006)

Ive never smoked a pipe bro but i dont think the tobacco is supposed to come out the top like that? i could be wrong though. Cool none the less! Thats on the list of things to do... smoke a pipe yessssssss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

SLP said:


> Ive never smoked a pipe bro but i dont think the tobacco is supposed to come out the top like that? i could be wrong though. Cool none the less! Thats on the list of things to do... smoke a pipe yessssssss


LOL me either:r


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Some helpful hints ...

1. The tobacco should not be loaded beyond the top of the bowl. Best to load it to the top, press down about 1/2 way then load in to the top again and press down slightly again. If you can draw air through the bowl without lots of resistance, you should be OK.

2. While puffing normally on the pipe, light the top layer of tobacco (use matches or a non-torch lighter). The tobacco will expand as it burns (see your pics) so use a tamper (nails or golf tees will work fine) and lightly press the tobacco down evenly into the bowl. Light again (try to get the entire top layer glowing) and tamp down lightly again. 

You should be good to go ...


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

The key is in the packing my friend. I had the benefit of smoking my first in a pipe shop with guidance. This is how it was explained to me:
Sprinkle the tobacco in and fill to the top of the pipe. Push down gently as if you're pushing on the palm of a baby's hand.
Sprinkle again to the top, push down as if pushing on a womans hand.
Sprinkle again and push down as if on a mans hand. (you should still be able to draw through, if not, empty it out and try again)
When lighting, Light once to char the top. Tamp down and light again.
Keeping the pipe lit is an art and takes time, enjoy

Chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

Holy Wah! *in the bowl in the bowl!* What you trying to do? Set the house on fire? Hope not because with that knee you going to be able to run out to fast and not to mention how you would explain it.

But :tpd: 's

Plus relights happen, longer times between them will come with practice. Just work on the packing for now  Glad the taste hit you good.

Keep working on it, we're pulling for ya..

Root


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

give him a chance guy,s he's gotta learn like all of us had to the first time, you never know he may have found a whole new method of pipe smoking  

keep trying my friend, pipe smoking takes practice and lots of it, which is a good excuse to smoke :w


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks good to me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

tedski said:


> Some helpful hints ...
> 
> 1. The tobacco should not be loaded beyond the top of the bowl. Best to load it to the top, press down about 1/2 way then load in to the top again and press down slightly again. If you can draw air through the bowl without lots of resistance, you should be OK.
> 
> ...


Cool i'll try that today.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Foz said:


> The key is in the packing my friend. I had the benefit of smoking my first in a pipe shop with guidance. This is how it was explained to me:
> Sprinkle the tobacco in and fill to the top of the pipe. Push down gently as if you're pushing on the palm of a baby's hand.
> Sprinkle again to the top, push down as if pushing on a womans hand.
> Sprinkle again and push down as if on a mans hand. (you should still be able to draw through, if not, empty it out and try again)
> ...


Sounds pretty much the same, I'm trying it. lookes like learning is the fun part.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Root said:


> Holy Wah! *in the bowl in the bowl!* What you trying to do? Set the house on fire? Hope not because with that knee you going to be able to run out to fast and not to mention how you would explain it.
> 
> But :tpd: 's
> 
> ...


LOL if I set fire 2the house I could buy more pipes & tabacco to practice with


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

HOLY SHIT BOOKER

:r I laughed until I had cramps looking at that mess of a overfilled pipe LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

I'm crying literaly LOL

Booker keep it in the bowl & read the stickies up above  It will teach you how to pack it and tamp it correctly. Take your time and don't give up & in the long run you will be rewarded with a great smoke 

Shawn


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Damn Booker I wish we coulda had our first pipe smoke togeather...woulda' been a riot...Fun aint it?

I used a torch lighter... oops


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Booker !!!!

Forget the pipes. Just get back to cigar smoking !!! :r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Booker !!!!
> 
> Forget the pipes. Just get back to cigar smoking !!! :r


Richard get out of this forum and stop trying to keep people from the all mighty pipe :r

But if he keeps packing it like that I am gonna have to agree with ya LOL

Shawn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> HOLY SHIT BOOKER
> 
> I laughed until I had cramps looking at that mess of a overfilled pipe LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...


LOL LOL LOL:r :r :r

Im going to try it again tonite, I read the abv post and im sure I will probide better post tonite:tg


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> Damn Booker I wish we coulda had our first pipe smoke togeather...woulda' been a riot...Fun aint it?
> 
> *I used a torch lighter... oops*


:tpd: Me2, as i read the abv post i figured i wasnt suspose to use that. Ok matches now


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Booker !!!!
> 
> Forget the pipes. Just get back to cigar smoking !!! :r


I cant give up yet, I like challanges.:bx


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Richard get out of this forum and stop trying to keep people from the all mighty pipe :r
> 
> *But if he keeps packing it like that I am gonna have to agree with ya LOL*
> 
> Shawn


I read, I learned, Im trying it again Dont give up on me just yet!:bn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I read, I learned, Im trying it again Dont give up on me just yet!:bn


I'm not gonna give up on ya bro I was just picking on Richard 

Shawn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> I'm not gonna give up on ya bro I was just picking on Richard
> 
> Shawn


I will post tonite when I get my 2nd pipe startedthis time I'll do it right, I hope


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I will post tonite when I get my 2nd pipe startedthis time I'll do it right, I hope


Hey Booker, Learning is half the fun in the beginning (Where I am now) The other half of the fun is trying and finding tobaccos you like!!! Happy Smoking, and DQ!!!!! It's worth the effort!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Booker, Learning is half the fun in the beginning (Where I am now) The other half of the fun is trying and finding tobaccos you like!!! Happy Smoking, and DQ!!!!! It's worth the effort!!!
> 
> Ron


So far so good.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

LOL...Booker showed me that picture today while we were herfing...I busted out laughing!

Booker does have the 1-up on me though....I started looking at pipes while at the B&M today, but didn't have the guts to pull the trigger. Still not sure what to get yet.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> I'm not gonna give up on ya bro I was just picking on Richard
> 
> Shawn


We have created a monster:r

Harland


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Damn Booker! I've never smoked a pipe before, but your pics had me LOL literally! Good luck with it...now off to smoke a cigar!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

yourchoice said:


> Damn Booker! I've never smoked a pipe before, but your pics had me LOL literally! Good luck with it...now off to smoke a cigar!


OK, OK, OK, I DID IT WRONG:r BET I GET IT RIGHT THE NEXT TIME THO


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Eternal Rider said:


> We have created a monster:r
> 
> Harland


Yeah it's all yall fought


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> LOL...Booker showed me that picture today while we were herfing...I busted out laughing!
> 
> Booker does have the 1-up on me though....I started looking at pipes while at the B&M today, but didn't have the guts to pull the trigger. Still not sure what to get yet.


u wasnt laughing to hard while your arm was around that hottie at the smoke shop:tg


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Eternal Rider said:


> We have created a monster:r
> 
> Harland


I think your right man :r

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah it's all yall fought


Well I'll take fault in helping push you down the pipe slope but I take no responsibilty for that pipe packing skill you have :r

Shawn


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

have been thinkin about buyin a pipe just havent pulled the trigger anyone know of a nice pipe for a good price?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> have been thinkin about buyin a pipe just havent pulled the trigger anyone know of a nice pipe for a good price?


U might want to PM some of the other guys here, Im sure they will be able to help ya.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Well I'll take fault in helping push you down the pipe slope but I take no responsibilty for that pipe packing skill you have :r
> 
> Shawn


1bad pipe fill and now im a bad pipe filler. Bad Booker!!!:bx


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U might want to PM some of the other guys here, Im sure they will be able to help ya.


There are ... well ... a great many.

I have pipes ranging from a $2.95 cob pipe, to a $120.00 churchwarden. The pipe I go to most, however, and never fails to deliver a nice cool smoke, is a $55.00 Peterson 80's "bulldog". It's a machine-made pipe, without the "peterson system" ... I think it's the bulldog shape that I like so much. The phrase "to each his own" has great meaning when it comes to pipes ... what I find to be a great choice in pipe design, just may not do it for ya.

(shrug)

Smoke what YOU like and like what YOU smoke.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

dont know if I want to spend $120 on a pipe but I will let you guys know when its *TIME*:r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> dont know if I want to spend $120 on a pipe but I will let you guys know when its *TIME*:r


Spend a few dollars literally on a cob pipe....I was lucky enough to get some for free..Thanks Doug!!...But would of definitely spent the couple bucks....It's a learning tool....not something you would take to a fancy place...though I would.....If it's good enough for frosty the snowman....it's good enough for me!

really though drop the 3 bucks..if anything it'll be a new experience for cheap.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> dont know if I want to spend $120 on a pipe but I will let you guys know when its *TIME*:r


You can spend $1000.00 plus on a pipe .... the point is, you don't have to.

You can get a great smoking pipe for three bucks, if you don't mind the look of a cob. Even if you search out "basket" pipes, you can find a gem sometimes. Another avenue, is estate pipes that you may find for 1/3 the price of new.

If you are just starting out, buy a couple of cob pipes & pick up some 'baccy samples. ... See if pipe smoking is something you like first.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

cobs really are the way to go, i wish i had started with them. they are the best way to learn packing and lighting, and they are very forgiving. They are not just for begnners tho, they are great smokers for experienced pipers too, also perfect to take camping or the like and it doesnt matter if you lose it or anything.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for the info guys will be purchasing a cobb and some smaples soon


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> thanks for the info guys will be purchasing a cobb and some smaples soon


Take pics of your first time!!....sounds dirty...A few days ago was my first time...let me explain how it went down....

...It was a cold night...I was feeling lonely....There she was....Thin....blond....a virgin......lets call her Pippi cob stockings....No need for protection...out goes the filter......I put her gently to my lips...I could see she was smokin hot...everyone would agree here...what a beauty...All was well except she kept getting turned off....than I would have to get her going again....not enough foreplay i guess...you know how that goes....What an experience....Wish I had pics....Take some!!!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

wow JPH when I read that I got this funny feeling....I cant describe it. Ive never felt anything like that before


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> wow JPH when I read that I got this funny feeling....I cant describe it. Ive never felt anything like that before


lol....


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Diesel check out Frency's website.

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=217

Here is the beginers pack for 18$ plus you get the other stuff I mention.

http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=213&rn=1011&action=show_detail

He has cobs for cheap plus being s first time customer he will include pipe cleaners, tool & another cob 

Shawn


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> wow JPH when I read that I got this funny feeling....I cant describe it. Ive never felt anything like that before


nausea?


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

burninator said:


> nausea?


not what I was getting at:r


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Diesel check out Frency's website.
> 
> http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=217
> 
> ...


thank you sir I will do a little investgation


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH said:


> Take pics of your first time!!....sounds dirty...A few days ago was my first time...let me explain how it went down....
> 
> ...It was a cold night...I was feeling lonely....There she was....Thin....blond....a virgin......lets call her Pippi cob stockings....No need for protection...out goes the filter......I put her gently to my lips...I could see she was smokin hot...everyone would agree here...what a beauty...All was well except she kept getting turned off....than I would have to get her going again....not enough foreplay i guess...you know how that goes....What an experience....Wish I had pics....Take some!!!


:r :r :r


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Another avenue, is estate pipes that you may find for 1/3 the price of new.


I can agree with this 110%. I picked up a Dunhill Root Briar for $300 on eBay that new, would've run over $750! I've seen really nice pipes for under $50, and if you're handy with tools, you an do your own repair and restoration.

This is a good guy to deal with. http://stores.ebay.com/SECOND-HAND-SMOKES-Estate-Pipes


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Books, that bowl picture should go to the Hall of Fame. I gotta say, you made me smile ++. :r 

Enthusiasm - 10
Tamping technique - I just don't know

Never surrender! NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mister MaDuroo said:


> Books, that bowl picture should go to the Hall of Fame. I gotta say, you made me smile ++. :r
> 
> Enthusiasm - 10
> Tamping technique - I just don't know
> ...


Well another "senior member" I made laugh. Im going my job.


----------

